# Trivia 2/5



## luckytrim (Feb 5, 2019)

trivia 2/5
DID YOU KNOW...
The most expensive price ever for a sushi-grade Bluefin tuna  was $1.8 
million for a 222-kilogram (489.5 LBS.) fish in Japan. Over  80% of the 
world's declining tuna stock are eaten by the  Japanese.

1. What states did the Pony Express riders travel  between?
2. Julia Roberts played the estranged wife of Danny Ocean in  the re-make of 
'Ocean's Eleven' ; who played that role in the Sinatra version  ?
  a. - Catherine Deneuve
  b. - Lee Remick
  c. - Vera Miles
  d. - Angie Dickinson
(Bonus ; Her name was Tess in the Clooney version ; what was  her name in the 
original ?)
3. In the "Twelve Days of Christmas" song, how many TOTAL  Geese were given 
??
4. What was Redford's character's name in 'The Natural"  ?
5. A Dachshund was the Olympic Mascot in what year  ?
  a. - 1968
  b. - 1972
  c. - 1976
  d. - 1980
6. Who Said That ??
"You're not drunk when you can lie on the floor without  holding on!"
  a. - W.C.Fields
  b. - Foster Brooks
  c. - Dean Martin
  d. - Orson Welles
7. The mythical Wyvern is a type of what beast ??
  a. - Worm
  b. - Snake
  c. - Bigfoot
  d. - Dragon
8. Actress Kelly LeBrock uttered the immortal phrase "Don't  hate me because 
I'm beautiful" in a late-80s advertisement for which  product?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
There are more people living in Philadelphia than there are  living in 
Montana.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.  Missouri to California
2. - d  (Beatrice)
3.  - 42
4. Roy Hobbs
5. - b
6. - c
7. a Dragon
8.  Pantene Shampoo

TRUTH !!
According to 2017 figures, Montana’s population is 105 million  souls, 
whereas Philadelphia’s population is 1.56 million.


----------

